

Starting Up in a Down Economy - nadim
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080501/starting-up-in-a-down-economy_pagen_3.html

======
nadim
Sorry for posting page 3. This is a repost, but I think it's appropriate at
the moment.

~~~
jdavid
well, now we all know that at page 3 you thought we should all read it.

did you read past page 3?

~~~
nadim
I posted page 3 because page 1 has already been previously posted, but didn't
get modded up.

I'm reposting because I think it's a good read given the current situation.

